# Really?



## Pete44131 (Jan 20, 2010)

I posted a question and was told by two senior something-or-anothers that I should be posting in the DIY forum... then my thread was closed.

I am a commercial contractor trying to work out a solution for a client and provide a scope of work for my plumber.

I dish out advice to pros and DIYers on a regular basis on other construction-related forums and am surprised to see the response I have gotten here.

This place is a joke.

Carry on.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The rules were politely told to you. Take it like an adult or not. That's your choice....


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

We go to diy forums just to make fun of contractors like you. :laughing: The joke is on YOU! See ya!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Speaks to the state of thinking in this country. "I know what the sign says










but, I can do what I want. I fail to see the problem.":no:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Pete44131 said:


> I posted a question and was told by two senior something-or-anothers that I should be posting in the DIY forum... then my thread was closed.
> 
> I am a commercial contractor trying to work out a solution for a client and provide a scope of work for my plumber.
> 
> ...


We like it here:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Pete44131 said:


> I posted a question and was told by two senior something-or-anothers that I should be posting in the DIY forum... then my thread was closed.
> 
> I am a commercial contractor trying to work out a solution for a client and provide a scope of work for my plumber.
> 
> ...


Simply call a plumber that you are in good standing with, and he or she will be able to advise you on your options.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

i missed the punch line on this one...

is this the one about an Air Gap?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> i missed the punch line on this one...
> 
> is this the one about an Air Gap?


I believe this is what The Master was referring to the other day.

Mark


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

If you can't follow the rules you don't need to be here.

Banned


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Come on Ron, let us bash him. We need stress relief. :laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Wah! I joined a plumbers only board as a non-plumber and was not welcomed with open arms. Wah

The internet is a big place. Go elsewhere....

The answer to your question is hidden in this message.











Direct connect with adjacent floor drain.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Grammatical errors and lack of punctuation will not make a lasting impression. Try again in four.

Damn, wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Damn, i missed it.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

This place is a joke ! The responses are incredibly funny. Some very 

sharp witted plumbers


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Pete44131 said:


> I am a commercial contractor trying to work out a solution for a client and provide a scope of work for my plumber.


I call BS, let the plumber decide the so-called solution. It's his job to know the codes and what works and what doesn't work. 

Not some dick weed who is trying probably trying to make work for his landscaper/painter/plumber from south of the border.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Translation: I am a scumbag gc who used to be a carpenter, trying to scab plumbing and cut the plumber's throat. Unfortunately, I am in over my head. I don't want to call my plumber, who will want to be paid for his work, so, I was wondering if any of you would care to help sharpen the knife that will one day cut your own throats, for free.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

This thread has definitely been entertaining.


----------



## Sheppard (Aug 23, 2008)

Pete44131 said:


> I am a commercial contractor trying to figure out a way to screw my plumber and charge my client 1/3 of the building cost for doing nothing,can you guys help?
> .


Fixed that for ya


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

aww come on nacho don't be that way.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

And you wonder why my signature is "website baby sitter":laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

good stuff!:thumbsup:


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

Pete44131 said:


> I posted a question and was told by two senior something-or-anothers that I should be posting in the DIY forum... then my thread was closed.
> 
> I am a commercial contractor trying to work out a solution for a client and provide a scope of work for my plumber.
> 
> ...



You, my dear sir, are a turd.


----------

